# steel tracks on skid steer



## vet934 (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyone plowed with steel OTT on pavement? I have seen a lot of chains and wonder if a guy was careful if the tracks would work better.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't even think about it! I have steel tracks for my 863 Bobcat. They scratch all concrete and asphalt in the blink of an eye. Plus tires would probably spin inside tracks real easy with snow and ice.


----------



## Kenkreger (Dec 17, 2001)

I find them helpful for off road winter operation like brushing snowmobile trails. However the tracks slip sideways much easier then tires chains do. Also most don't run real smooth at high speeds normally used when plowing. Overall I think your better off with studs or tire chains.
Ken


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Kenkreger;895252 said:


> I find them helpful for off road winter operation like brushing snowmobile trails. However the tracks slip sideways much easier then tires chains do. Also most don't run real smooth at high speeds normally used when plowing. Overall I think your better off with studs or tire chains.
> Ken


X's 2................I have tried it on pavement once and that was all it took. HORRIBLE traction, plus it will tear up the pavement.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I plowed our shop one time with a D3 and I can tell you I almost hit our dump truck because the lot was on a bit of a slope and I hit ice. Slides sideways like a [email protected][email protected]


----------



## vet934 (Dec 8, 2009)

so will a skid with chains out push a CTL? (and I mean apples to apples like JD 332 cs 332 CTL)


----------



## Kenkreger (Dec 17, 2001)

vet934;895966 said:


> so will a skid with chains out push a CTL? (and I mean apples to apples like JD 332 cs 332 CTL)


I'm pretty sure it will. Chains have some serious bite. Ctl's remind me of racing slicks in a snowstorm. Maybe with studs you'd be ok.
Ken


----------

